# The Great Train Expo in Fort Worth, Texas



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Is anyone going to The Great Train Expo in Fort Worth, Texas next weekend?

For that matter has anyone been to one before and if so what did you think about it? 

My wife and I are considering going to it.


Fort Worth Convention Center 
1201 Houston St, Fort Worth, TX 76102 [Map/Directions]

Saturday & Sunday, March 1-2, 2008 
10:00 AM to 4:00 PM

http://www.greattrainexpo.com/

Any suggestions regarding hotels/motels near it?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, I think that is the same west coast show that was in Portland, OR on Feb 16, 17. Our club put up a layout for the show. Not bad, not as many vendors as last year. Not to many "deals" except I am kicking myself for passing up on a Bachmann Climax.... Oh well. Couple of dealers had quite a bit of G gage, and a whole lot of Lionel. Nick


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Nick,

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

